# Home made 10X10 nano



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well looking at all the great looking nanos out there made me want one. Good job everyone on your nano tanks they are looking great. You guy inspired me to make a 10X10 acrylic nano. I went with 1/4" acrylic for the thicknes on the tank. It is just a standard 10" square cube. Right now I have some moon sand in there with some black granite that I broke up to put in there. As for plants I thought that I would try Tom's little trick of growing them. Right now all I have in there is some HC Im not sure what else Im going to use but any ideas would be great. I do have some questions about nanos since I have never had one and this is my first. Lighting how strong of a light will this need? What do most of you have on your nanos? I look forward to everyones views and ideas on what I can do with it just let me know. Im willing to try just about anything with this tank.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice DIY tank! love the scape too.

As for lighting, the 27 watt CF desk lamp from Home Depot ($20) would be good for that size.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i suggest hairgrass all the way and make it a shrimp only tank


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I was thinking hair grass in the back and put some CRS in there. But anything will work I guess.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I have fuzz growing on my HC. I dont know what it is for sure but Im pulling it out I think. Or if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome..your little tank looks like my two, only they are glass.:icon_bigg 
here is one of them before I started.
I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah it does thanks waterfaller.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice setup. Wish I was careful enough to keep acrylic from being scratched.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah me too. Im sure I will just give time and it will be so bad you wont be able to see in it.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

HC with fuzz? have you tried nuking it with excel? Hc loves the stuff and algae hates it its win win.


----------



## dirkgent001 (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah, the tank looks great, but for me.. has to be glass. I just know i'll scratch acrylic up like crazy. 

As for lighting, I use a Coralife Mini (2 x 18w) I know a lot of the nano guys here have this light, but others have opted for a walmart/home depot 27w compact fluorescent desk lamp.

For filter: azoo palm filter, redsea nano filter, tom's rapids mini canister or zoomed 501 canister.

right now, Dr. Foster & Smith have the Azoo Palm Filter for like $6.. great deal for a nice little quiet filter.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey great thanks for the info dirk. As for the fuzz that is growing on it can you give it excel when your doing the dry method like Tom talked about?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Hmm I'm sure you can but no doubt you would have to dilute it and dose it via a mist.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Plus I dont think its algae at all it looks more like mold fuzz kind of. Its a white fuzz that is growing on some of it. Well as soon as I see some with it on it I pull it out and toss it to try and keep it from spreading.


----------



## dirkgent001 (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe its normal mold/mildew from damp stuff... odd though.maybe if you let the HC dry out some, but keep the substrate moist?? Keep us posted.


----------



## matt s (Jun 6, 2007)

looks cool I aggree about the hairgrass in the back you could also use E. Tenellus also as long as you keep it trimmed.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

well I have some hair grass placed in the back. I think it looks great now. I will post some pictures a little later. thanks for the ideas and tips.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I broke down and got the desk lamp for home depot today. Its alot brighter than the other light I was using. As for the fuzz that was going on my HC. It was white mold I took the stems of HC that had it on it out filled the take for a couple of days to kill it off and now I drained it out again to let things grow.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

week 2 Not alot of groth but one day there will be.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well three weeks later and it now has water in it. I think it looks great and still has some filling in to do but not bad at all. Let me know what you think of it and what else I could do to it to make it better both good and bad.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think that 1 rock would look better with that sharp point facing upward, but not stacked on the other two.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Is this any better please let me know thanks.


----------



## kgencer (Sep 23, 2006)

The big one in the middle is too vertical. It might be better with a little slope to the left or right.
Also the other two could be placed with a little distance. You might try to brake one of them as well. 
Since you try to grow HC, anubias wouldn't like a powerfull light. They might have a better condition under the shadow of the rocks.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

I wanna see an update on this tank!


----------



## Austinv (Jan 8, 2008)

Where did you buy your light? I have never seen that light at home depot


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

FYI...Link to pictures of this lamp. Includes a picture of the box so you can see the brand, and style of lamp. Also includes a quick DIY for making the lamp into a "hood."

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/58896-diy-home-depot-light-27-w.html


----------

